# Oil cooler on Prairie 360 relocated



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sussessfully relocated the oil cooler to top rack for free and no extra parts needed, simply unbolt the oil cooler and turn upside down and reverse all hoses and electrical cables. they will strecth far enough. You will have to cut a few factory zip ties, and drill holes in plastic for wires and oil cooler hose to come out of. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks great man . How does the Lil 360 do with those tires ?


----------



## Prairiedogger (Feb 27, 2013)

What exactly did you use to hold up the oil cooler on the rack


----------

